
Apple rings in new era of Services following landmark year - feross
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/01/apple-rings-in-new-era-of-services-following-landmark-year/
======
joegahona
> Apple News draws over 100 million monthly active users in the US, UK,
> Australia and Canada and has revolutionized how users access news from all
> their favorite sources. Apple News+ offers an all-in-one subscription to
> hundreds of the world’s top magazines and major newspapers. In 2020, Apple
> News will provide live coverage of key moments in the US presidential
> election in partnership with ABC News.

Would really love to know how Apple defines “active users.” The screen to the
left of the iPhone’s home screen pulls in Apple News content by default, and
they might be counting people simply swiping over to that screen as “active
users.”

Also worth pointing out that they seem to be combining the FREE “Apple News”
with $9.99 “Apple News+” in this press piece.

